# Why would someone suddenly be nice to you?



## MisterPerfect

If you have people who are constantly cruel to you and then they realize you won't be around as much and so they try to convince you to come around some more and are suddenly nice. What exactly is the piont? If you gone they should be happy right?


----------



## Shiver

My first inclination would be to say that they are either trying to rationalize to themselves that behaving this way makes them decent people, or that they want something from you. Either that or they are building you up for a harder fall.

Trust no bitch. :|


----------



## Schizoid

MisterPerfect said:


> If you have people who are constantly cruel to you and then they realize you won't be around as much and so they try to convince you to come around some more and are suddenly nice. What exactly is the piont? If you gone they should be happy right?


Maybe it's because they have realized their mistakes? They felt that they have treated you unfairly, and they wanted to make it up to you? 

I previously had someone who kinda treated me the same way before. They were always very patronizing toward me. But despite how they treated me, I continued to be nice to them because I believe in being the bigger person. The way I treat others reflects my own character, and I don't want to treat them the same they treated me, as I didn't want to have an asshole character. 
I like being a kind person. I believe that as long as I am kind to others, they will repay me back the favor and be kind to me back. So despite how they treated me, I continue to treat them with kindness. 
And then one day, they ended up changing their attitude toward me and they became nice toward me, and they told me that they felt guilty for treating me that way.

I guess people do learn from their mistakes afterall. This doesn't apply to everybody of course, but those who have a conscience will learn from their mistakes.


----------



## tanstaafl28

MisterPerfect said:


> If you have people who are constantly cruel to you and then they realize you won't be around as much and so they try to convince you to come around some more and are suddenly nice. What exactly is the piont? If you gone they should be happy right?


What do they want?


----------



## MisterPerfect

tanstaafl28 said:


> What do they want?


I think they would prefer I was as far away as possible, or that I shot myself now they pretending they like me all of a sudden.


----------



## tanstaafl28

MisterPerfect said:


> I think they would prefer I was as far away as possible, or that I shot myself now they pretending they like me all of a sudden.


I'm saying that normally when someone suddenly starts being nice to you, they want something.


----------



## MisterPerfect

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm saying that normally when someone suddenly starts being nice to you, they want something.


I have nothing to give them no.


----------



## tanstaafl28

MisterPerfect said:


> I have nothing to give them no.



Maybe you need to see things from their point of view. You could just ask: 

"Why are you suddenly being nice to me? What do you want?"


----------



## MisterPerfect

tanstaafl28 said:


> Maybe you need to see things from their point of view. You could just ask:
> 
> "Why are you suddenly being nice to me? What do you want?"


That is assuming they will give an honest awnser.


----------



## tanstaafl28

MisterPerfect said:


> They will most likely lie like they usually do.



Sometimes that can reveal more than you think. At least you'll have put them on the spot. You notice their duplicitous behavior and expose it.


----------



## MisterPerfect

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sometimes that can reveal more than you think. At least you'll have put them on the spot. You notice their duplicitous behavior and expose it.


They will lie or blame me and tell me why im a bad person. I get im a bad person I dont need reminding.


----------



## JayShambles

Deception 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

MisterPerfect said:


> *They will lie* or blame me and tell me why im a bad person. I get im a bad person I dont need reminding.


Check this part again? If your initial premise is true, then whatever else this person may say is inevitably false. Most of us are a mix of both "good" and "bad" traits. It's the ones we strive to demonstrate that ultimately determines our worth. 

The point here is to confront this person and let them know you won't stand for their duplicitous behavior. In so doing, you may learn some clues as to why they are suddenly changing their tune, if you observe them carefully.


----------



## crazitaco

Perhaps they feel last minute regret, like they realize some part of them will actually miss you or they feel ashamed about their behavior. Or perhaps its their way of saving face after having treated you so poorly, so everyone around them will recognize that their last opportunities interacting with you were positive, as though the final impression could erase all the bad. Humans are funny like that, we sometimes irrationally have this urge to enter and leave our experiences on a positive note regardless of what happens inbetween. This applies not just to our relationships, but many things including school, jobs, fitness, diets, etc. Life is like a series of journies, we like to start each journey off strong but get tired and complacent with time, then try to compensate by closing with a bang.


----------



## The red spirit

MisterPerfect said:


> If you have people who are constantly cruel to you and then they realize you won't be around as much and so they try to convince you to come around some more and are suddenly nice. What exactly is the piont? If you gone they should be happy right?


----------



## Allosy

Maybe they are just tsundere.


----------



## NailsOnA...

MisterPerfect said:


> If you have people who are constantly cruel to you and then they realize you won't be around as much and so they try to convince you to come around some more and are suddenly nice. What exactly is the piont? If you gone they should be happy right?


Some people have an allies and enemies mentality. They consider a person one or the other. So, if it appears you might feel negatively about them, they swoop in and try to charm you back under their thumb. Don't give them the satisfaction. It's abusive and toxic. Your gut seems to be telling you this is bad news. Trust it.


----------



## how beautiful

Maybe they've had a new perception, a point of view to things.


----------



## Amily

Cause either they like you or they expect something from you.


----------



## Xyte

Probably found out something about you and decided to change their attitude. Or they're bored without having you around to be mean to.


----------

